#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-29
<new-435> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-01
<hollman> buenas noches, en #ubuntu-co-meeting vamos a dar una clase sobre como hacer un podcast, todos cordialmente invitados
<hollman> alguien por acá ha implementado ocsinventory ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, una preg. Estoy haciendo un merge y estoy aplicando un simple patch de este bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmp/+bug/393718
<RoAkSoAx> en el changelog tengo que agradecer a la persona por proporcionar el patch?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pero ya paso el DIF
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero DIF no es que importa automáticamente de Debian? y todavia tengo hasta el FF para hacer merges?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nope
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: osea, para universe, en realidad si
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pero para main no
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oh ok, bueno el paquete es pa universe
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: para main significa no mas codigo de debian a menos q haya una excepcion
<nxvl> en universe lo mismo, pero esa excepcion se da a cualquiera
<nxvl> a nadie le importa
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, más bien solo tengo que hacer un package from scratch para aplicar para MOTU, según mi mentor
<nxvl> no necesitas hacerlo en realidad
<nxvl> pero ante quiere probar si tas listo seguramente
<nxvl> y eso te lo dice para ponerte a prueba
<nxvl> osea, quiere poner a prueba q tan bien estas, viendo si puedes realmente empaquetar algo desde 0
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, lo malo es que estoy buscando algo para empaquetar.. pero no encuentro nada bueno
<nxvl> busca los needs-packaging
<nxvl> hay vaaaarios
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, aunque ya empaquete cobbler y koan, aunque creo que soren iba a trbajar en esos paquetes. De igual manera, cobbler y koan necesitan mucha modificación para que funcionen en Ubuntu/Debian
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si estuve buscando pero todo es antiguo practicamente
<RoAkSoAx> mañana buscaré de nuevo algo
<nxvl> soren es una ladilla de culo
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> y encima flojo
<nxvl> es el peor reviewer q he tenido
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> yo vi logs de que el queria trabjar en esos paquetes pero parece ke por falta de tiempo no lo está haciendo
<nxvl> soren nunca tiene tiempo
<nxvl> ve demasiadas cosas
<nxvl> en el server team es como las huevas el q tiene mas presion de todos
<nxvl> el ve TODO lo que es cloud
<nxvl> excepto el kernel q lo ve chuck
<nxvl> pero todo el resto lo ve el
<nxvl> al extremo q su puesto es "virtualization expert" y le han quitado todo lo de virtualizacion xq ya no le dan las manos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, es el lead cloud engineer
<RoAkSoAx> si me imagino que debe estar jodido con todo lo de cloud ahora
<nxvl> pero es una CAGUE de risa
<nxvl> el huevon es un payaso
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mas bien ya hay rumores de donde será el prox UDS?
<nxvl> ah si, le han cambiado el puesto a software engineer
<nxvl> interesante
<nxvl> portland
<nxvl> aun no confirmado
<nxvl> pero va a ser en la costa oeste
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, wena voz
<nxvl> lo q mas se rumorean son portland y Texas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, bueno espero participar en este que viene, pero yo kreo que casi de hecho
<RoAkSoAx> si es que me dan permiso en la U
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, vi que t ibas a orlando ahora kreo?
<nxvl> no, me voy a boston en 2 semanas
<nxvl> el proximo fin
<nxvl> a orlando me voy en octubre todavia
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a sha bacan, yo voy a estar en Miami
<nxvl> ahorita te digo las fechas del uds, un toque
<RoAkSoAx> me mudo para ahi
<nxvl> anda
<nxvl> cuando?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en agosto
<RoAkSoAx> el 18 de agosto me kito
<nxvl> ah, pa esas fechas yo ya toy aca
<nxvl> xq voa tar en Boston en agosto tb
<nxvl> las vegas y boston en realidad
<nxvl> pero yo regreso el 10
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xvre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe yo me kito el 18 que el 24 empiezo la U,
<nxvl> 16 - 20 de Noviembre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xvre. Ojala pes esta vez si asista al UDS
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, bueno me kito a jatear. Ya estamos hablando. suerte ciao
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-02
<s4ck> hola nxvl
<s4ck> hi..alguien en linea?
<s4ck> hi
<s4ck> alguien en line?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-03
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si un paquete está en Build-Depends, ya no tendria que estar en Depends?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-04
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-07
<Huezito> =)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-08
<Huezito> HI :P
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-10
<saraba> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-11
<NipSarm> hola, hay alguien?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-04
<eldank> hola amigos, por favor ayudenme a resolver este problemilla. el problema es el siguiente: no puedo ajustar el brillo, contraste y color de mi lapto. ya intente con el teclado y en la configuracion del sstema y nada. ¿como lo soluciono?. m sstema operativo esubuntu 11.04 y tengo una laptopvit m2400. muchas gracias por sus respuestas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-07
<perud> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-08
<uranos> alguien que me de los repositorios d de ubuntu porfavor los ultimos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-02
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping, ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: Ya te puedes identificar con NickServ
<genelyk> Zzz
<genelyk>  nadie te pregunto
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no estaba
<nxvl> ki jue
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: nah, np
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-04
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: has probado irssi con sasl?
<nxvl> con sasl?
<nxvl> yo uso irssi siempre
<JoseeAntonioR> con sasl, para que no te vean la ip cuando te conectas
<JoseeAntonioR> entras directo con el cloak
<nxvl> en canonical usabamos password
<nxvl> y funcionaba normal
<nxvl> ahhh
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> asi lo tengo
<nxvl> creo
<JoseeAntonioR> * nxvl (~nxvl@190.236.76.115) has joined #ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> * nxvl has quit (Changing host)
<JoseeAntonioR> * nxvl (~nxvl@ubuntu/member/nxvl) has joined #ubuntu-pe
<nxvl> autosendcmd = "/^msg nickserv identify PASSWORD;wait 2000";
<nxvl> agrega eso a tu .irssi/config en la configuracion de freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, yo uso XChat
<nxvl> mariconadas :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hay cosas para las que si prefiero gui
<m4v> podés poner el usuario y el password en la clave de server también
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que hacer eso porque uso znc
<m4v> en el conf znc entonces
<m4v> no es sasl pero te identifica sin estar haciendo /msg nickserv
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo se
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, si es que no pongo el server password, me bota, znc
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-05
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> hay
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> ayer llegue a media noche de bogota
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, y todo bien?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si, todo excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro :)
<SergioMeneses> aunque no me alcanzo el tiempo en el taller de lvm
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mismo que paso en el uud la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> eso suele pasar
<SergioMeneses> la gente hacia muchas preguntas y participaron bastante
<SergioMeneses> entonces el tiempo se fue muy rapido
<JoseeAntonioR> pero fue un exito
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> hay estan las fotos en el facebook
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire https://plus.google.com/photos/112422509182166152488/albums/5758998996990587809?banner=pwa
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> de donde consiguieron el banner?
<JoseeAntonioR> + los manteles
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y alguna informacion del paquetin?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nos los consiguio nuestro contacto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> esos nos los enviaron en la reaprobacion del 2010
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja nosotros queremos :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, cuando todavia enviaban!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el paquete ya llego :D mi madre lo recogio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a uds les enviamos uno
<SergioMeneses> cuando sean reaprobados
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> esta todo intacto, no?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, me alegro
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que la disfrute, no hay mas de esas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =O
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a ponerme a mirar openstack en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ahora subo unas fotos
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://picasaweb.google.com/101586564530051299524/Ubuntu#5761495436129913410
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial!
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro de que haya llegado bien
<SergioMeneses> si todo llego en orden
<nikecru666> Buenas noches!
<nikecru666> hola roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, nikecru666!
<nikecru666> Hola JoseeAntonioR, de tiempos que regreso, tengo una duda, estoy intentando instalar ubuntu en una laptop, pero esta laptop tiene el disco duro dañado, 45 sectores reubicados, cuando intento instalar ubuntu se queda pegado en 5% y luego bota un error
<JoseeAntonioR> nikecru666: tienes el error?
<nikecru666> no tengo el error porque ahora tengo corriendo la laptop con liveCD
<nikecru666> pero entre para ver los datos SMART del HD y me sale: EL DISCO TIENE MUCHOS SECTORES ERRONEOS
<nikecru666> asi es JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> nikecru666: has intentado formatearlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no el formateo rápido, si no el común
<nikecru666> cómo hago el formato comun?
<JoseeAntonioR> nikecru666: cuando selecciones formatear, solamente no le des formateo rápido
<nikecru666> estoy en la otra laptop con el livecd, puedes indicarme como hacerlo por favor?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-06
<M1L0> buenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, M1L0!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: como estas bro!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo bien, preparando algunas cosillas para mañana
 * JoseeAntonioR esta terminando de configurar su servidor ftp y ssh
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: me imagino, andamos igual... yo ahora viendo la facilidad de ubuntu para imprimir a distancia...
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, con impresoras wireless?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR esta terminando de configurar su servidor ftp y ssh ---- YEAHHH!!! XD
<M1L0> asi es, con wireless
<M1L0> estoy con un clinete y quiero ir imprimiendo unas ordenes de servicio para que mi mujer las ordene...
<M1L0> lei algo por ahi pero no ubico aun nada... :S
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: pero que, la impresora no esta en red local
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<M1L0> no, la tengo en mi jato, conectada en wireless al router
 * JoseeAntonioR piensa
<JoseeAntonioR> la impresora, no puede ser routeada a un puerto, y configurar la impresora como una en red, con ip publica?
<M1L0> hummmm no he probado eso.. .estoy justo leyendo un manual a ver que pasa, aunque la mayoria habla de impresoras conectadas a otra maquina
<JoseeAntonioR> yo diria que lo routees, pero no hay un puerto en especifico que la impresora use?
<M1L0> hummm
<M1L0> nop
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: tienes como hacer una conexion ssh?
<M1L0> sep, estoy con mi maquina XD
<M1L0> quieres hacer pruebas?
<JoseeAntonioR> ya fue, ya lo probe :P
<M1L0> jaaaaaaaaaaaa
<M1L0> osea me quede con las ganas XDD
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ya, no me funciono el cliente web :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, pruebas?
<M1L0> yap
<M1L0> privi
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-07
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: Hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-08
<pegasus555> hola a todos, bueno quisiera saber si el grupo de linux ubuntu de lima se esta reuniendo por que me estoy metiendo mas en linux por eso me intereza si alguien me da informacion
<pegasus555> bueno alguien me puede dar informacion
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-04
<nxvl> roaksoax: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: idle for 1+ hour, try facebook.
<nxvl> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, que podemos hacer
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-05
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: y has intentado con MaaS?
<nxvl> solo tengo 1 server
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: virtual maas, con juju
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: mas tarde te paso link, /me runs
<nxvl> k thanks
#ubuntu-pe 2014-07-05
<juanmontoya> No podía acceder al chat con pidgin, facebook tampoco.
<juanmontoya> Hasta que de pronto, todo volvió a funcionar.
